
The Future of Money Depends on Busting Fairy Tales About Its Past - Gigamouse
https://howwegettonext.com/the-future-of-money-depends-on-busting-the-fairy-tales-you-believe-about-its-past-30cbd90619e0#.lvf83ue9p
======
applecore
If you're interested in the history of this topic, check out _Debt: The First
5000 Years_ [1] by David Graeber and _The Philosophy of Money_ [2] by Georg
Simmel, a sociologist whose main work was on money as a social phenomenon.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debt:_The_First_5000_Years](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debt:_The_First_5000_Years)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Philosophy_of_Money](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Philosophy_of_Money)

~~~
skilesare
Thanks for the recommendations.

------
skilesare
This is a great summary. All value is future value and the only real way to
'store value' is to pump water uphill(or equivalent).

I've tried to address amny of the authors points with
[http://Catallax.info](http://Catallax.info)

-Rather than adding new ways to interact with the bank ledgers, change the power dynamics of who controls the ledgers

Build on Bitcoin or etherium

-Change who gets to issue money on those ledgers

Everyone is a bank.

-Change what it is redeemable for.

I don't think changing the object is as important as changing incentives and
giving people reasons to spend local.

-Change the internal properties of money.

We use demurrage.

-Alter the financial institutions that dominate the standard money system.

We offer quasi-government accounts and self elected taxation to find those.

